# Modding Realtek + Dolby Home Theater driver to install on any laptop



## mark7 (Aug 18, 2017)

So, my laptop (Lenovo Legion Y520) uses the Realtek audio driver, which comes in combination with the Dolby Audio (DAX2) app. However, I don't like the official driver for my laptop much (distorted sound), so I would like to install a different driver. I've tried downloading the audio drivers for some of the Thinkpad models, which come bundled with Dolby Home Theater or Advanced Audio. However, when I install such a driver on my laptop, I do *not* get the Dolby Home Theater functionality or app. I've also tried editing those Thinkpad drivers' .inf file by adding my sound chip Hardware ID to the list of supported audio devices. But still I do not get Dolby Home Theater.

So, is there a way to mod those Thinkpad drivers (or some other drivers) to get Dolby Home Theater funcionality along with the Realtek Control Panel? I would appreciate any help or suggestions.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2017)

What is your OS? There are 2 (or more) threads about this so you might be able to get answers there.


----------

